# HAMRADIO General > พูดคุยทั่วไป >  ++ ดูดวงไพ่พรหมญาณแม่นสุดๆ ++

## Romeone

>> คมคิด เตือนจิต สะกิดใจ  <<

>> ดูดวงไพ่พรหมญาณแบบที่ ๑  <<

>> ดูดวงไพ่พรหมญาณแบบที่ ๒   <<

----------

